# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  छोटे-छोटे नुस्खे मोटापा कम करने के

## Krishna

अपनी पसंदीदा रेसेपी को ना कहने से लेकर, सुबह जिम तक जाने की जहमत उठाने के लिए तैयार हैं आप। मोटापा कम करने के लिए आपने अपनी पूरी दिनचर्या को बंदिशों में बांध दिया है।आप अक्सर सोचते होंगे कि आप एक्सरसाइज भी काफी करते हैं, डाइटिंग पर भी अक्सर रहते ही हैं, फिर भी वजन कम नहीं हो रहा।

----------


## Krishna

मोटापा कम करने के लिए छोटी-छोटी बातों का खास खयाल रखने से आप काफी हद तक अपना वजन नियंत्रित कर सकते हैं। आइये हम आपको मोटापा घटाने के कुछ ऐसे छोटे-छोटे नुस्खों के बारे में बतायें, जो बेहद ही आसान हैं:

----------


## Krishna

*खाने का तरीका*मोटापा घटाने के लिए अपने आहार पर तो हम सभी ध्यान देते हैं, लेकिन आहार के सेवन का क्याआ तरीका है, इस बात को हम महत्व नहीं देते। खाने का सही तरीका है पहले सलाद व सब्जि़यां, उसके बाद दिन का या रात का खाना खायें। स्नै*क्सत को ऐसे स्थाकन पर ना रखें, जहां पर आपकी नज़र बार-बार पड़े।

----------


## Krishna

*प्रोटीन का सेवन*सुबह के नाश्ते में प्रोटीन का सेवन करें। दूध प्रोटीन का अच्छा स्रोत है, तो सुबह उठते ही एक गिलास दूध पीयें। प्रोटीन के सेवन के बाद आप स्नैक्सो ले सकते हैं।
*व्यायाम भी ज़रूरी है*व्यायाम को अपनी जीवनशैली का हिस्सा  बनायें। सुबह हो या शाम, कुछ समय व्यायाम को ज़रूर दें। ज़रूरी नहीं कि आप घंटों व्यायाम करें, आधे घंटे का व्यायाम भी बहुत है। अगर आपको साइक्लिंग का, खेलने का या नाचने का शौक है, तो यह आपके लिए और भी अच्छा है।

----------


## Krishna

*फ्रूट जूस नहीं, फल*डॉक्टर और डायटिशियन कहते हैं कि फल खाना मोटापा कम करने में मददगार होता है। आमतौर पर लोग बाजार में मिलने वाले पैक्ट जूस पीते हैं जिससे मौजूद कृत्रिम मीठा वजन घटाता नहीं बढ़ा देता है। *अमेरिकन जरनल ऑफ क्लिनिकल न्यूट्रिशन* के अनुसार आप केवल फूट जूस की जगह फल खाकर अपना वजन कम कर सकते हैं।

*दही खाएं*दही खाने से भी वजन कम हो सकता है। *इंटरनैशनल जरनल ऑफ ओबेसिटी* के अनुसार ज्यादा दही खाने वालों का वजन तेजी से घटता है या कम बढ़ता है। दही में कैल्शियम और प्रोटीन फैट को कम करने में सहायक होता है, लेकिन दही या तो टोंड या स्किम्ड मिल्क की हो या फिर दूध की मलाई उतार कर जमाएं। दही रात को न खाएं। सुबह या लंच में बेहतर रहता है।

----------


## Krishna

...........................

----------


## Krishna

*पर्याप्त नींद लें*नींद पूरी होना बहुत जरूरी है। हाल ही में नींद के संबंध में आई एक स्टडी के अनुसार कम सोने से मोटापा बढ़ाने वाले जीन प्रोत्साहित होते हैं। नौ घंटे सोने वालों के मोटापे के जीन सो जाते हैं।

मोटापा घटाने के लिए इन छोटे-छोटे नुस्खों को अपनाने से आपको सफलता जरूर मिलेगी। मोटापा कम करने के लिए आहार में कमी करना कोई उपाय नहीं, मोटापा घटाना है तो अपने आहार में संतुलित मात्रा को समझें।

----------

